# Night fishing trip



## nlcatfish (Mar 21, 2005)

I met Mike & Bill for an overnight fishing trip at 8:30 this past Saturday night. They worked a casting net for shad; in the marina for some time to get fresh bait. It was around 11:45 when we got our lines in the river; no bites. We stopped at a couple places that normally provided some action but, no luck that night. At 4:45 Mike finally broke the ice with a small flathead lest than a pound. I finally fell asleep but was awakened by the sound of my clicker running like crazy. I grabbed the rod and pulled back, knew at once I had a nice fish at the other end. I took my time and Mike was able to put the net on it. The Blue Cat was my 2nd largest ever, 26 pounds and 37 inches long. The fish hit my chunks of garlic seasoned chicken breast at 5:30 in the morning. That was all the action for me on this trip. Bill boated 2 nice blue, one was 18 pounds the other was 18 pounds plus2 channel cats both around 5 pounds. Mike caught 2 more channel cats, a 6 pounder and a 4 pounder.

The action of those fish happened for Bill between 6-7; Mikes all hit after 8 to 8:30. The wind started blowing up river and just kept turning the boat round, twisting our lies so we finally just packed it in around 11:00. We did get some fish but it did take a lot of effort to keep the boat in place with the wind and river conditions. Hope it cools down so I can fish in the daytime sometime soon.

1ST PHOTO ME WITH MY 26 POUND BLUE 2nd largest Blue for me.
2nd photo Bill with his 18 pounder.


----------



## slabkeeper6400 (Sep 19, 2009)

what kind of boat is tht. it looks pretty big.


----------



## longhaulpointer (Mar 12, 2009)

nice fish nl, congarts


----------



## smoothkip25 (Nov 17, 2008)

Good looking Fish guys! Congrats on your sucessful trip!!


----------



## nlcatfish (Mar 21, 2005)

Mike's boat is around 24 ft cabin cruiser. It is on the older side but Mike has spent a lot of effort setting it up for catfishing. The biggest problem is it sits so high out of the water a up river wind causes a lot of turning the boat around at times.


----------



## GhostX (May 24, 2010)

Nice night i'd say!:B


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

> The biggest problem is it sits so high out of the water a up river wind causes a lot of turning the boat around at times.


You might suggest a drift sock or even just a bucket tied on the stern so the current will keep the boat from turning in the wind.


----------

